#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  ННР Ретрит в Малазии - 18-20 сентября

## Chhyu Dorje

Ретрит в Малазии 18-20 сентября

Ретрит по Великому Совершенству: Дзогчен, йога сновидений и прямое указание на сущность ума

Открытая вебтрансляция (время московское, GMT +3)

18 сентября

05:00 - Сессия 1. Учение.

11:00 - Сессия 2. Учение.

19 сентября

05:00 - Сессия 3. Учение.

11:00 - Сессия 4. Учение.

20 сентября

05:00 - Сессия 5. Учение и Ганапуджа


Пока,
Команда веб-трансляции 

----------------------------------------------

Hello,

Malaysia Retreat 18 Sept - 20 Sept

The Glorious 3D Retreat of Great Perfection - Dzogchen ,Dream Yoga & Direct Pointing to the Mind's Essence

OPEN WEBCASTGMT Timezone + 8

18 Sept

Session one 10.00am Teaching

Session two 4.00pm Teaching

19 Sept

Session three 10.00am Teaching

Session four 4.00pm Teaching

20 Sept

Session five 10.00 Teaching and Gana Puja



Bye,
The Webcast Team

----------

Чагна Дордже (18.09.2015), Эделизи (18.09.2015)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Может кто-то записал ночные трансляции ?!

----------


## Нико

Вот меня удивляет одна вещь... ННР не приезжает больше в Россию, из-за "политической"и "экономической" обстановок, видимо. Учения ЕСДЛ для россиян в этом году отменены. Кто-нибудь может сопоставить "а" и "б" в этой ситуации?

----------


## Таб Шераб

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче приезжал в этом году в Россию,у вас неверная информация.Были отменены учения в Крыму,я думаю по понятным обстоятельствам.

----------

Нико (19.09.2015), Сергей Хос (19.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Вот меня удивляет одна вещь... ННР не приезжает больше в Россию, из-за "политической"и "экономической" обстановок, видимо. Учения ЕСДЛ для россиян в этом году отменены. Кто-нибудь может сопоставить "а" и "б" в этой ситуации?


Главное написать, а зачем - это уже не важно. Вот это меня всегда удивляет.

----------


## Нико

> Главное написать, а зачем - это уже не важно. Вот это меня всегда удивляет.


А если мозг трещит от увязывания Дхармы с "политикой"? Вас это никогда не удивляет? Дивитесь, вот же....

----------

